# No pic yet....but



## muncybob (Feb 9, 2012)

We are expecting the birth of our 1st foal any day now. Mom and dad are Paints and our daughter is hoping for lots of color to turn the new one into a show horse(she trains/shows part time professionaly). Getting a bit nervous now each morning when making the trip out to feed. Perfect Pictures to follow


----------



## Dix (Feb 10, 2012)

Woo hoo !!

I'd be doing 2 hour visits 

Breeding?


----------



## muncybob (Feb 10, 2012)

We went 50/50 with our daughter on the purchase of the mare. She was artificially done. Wife works 3rd shift so the mare gets frequent visits. She's been filling up with milk and apparently tends to deliver a bit early so we are guessing it's within the next week or 2 at the most. Haven't been this nervous since the Mrs was pregnant some 30+ years ago!


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 10, 2012)

Pics of mom?


----------



## fossil (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm growing weary of pacing with no news... :roll:


----------



## Dix (Feb 11, 2012)

I meant the mare's breeding, silly 

I've a friend that had CSS delivered for her mare both times she was bred. The outside said "stallion in a box"  ;-)

*edit .. in this case CSS does NOT mean cut, split, and stacked*


----------



## muncybob (Feb 12, 2012)

My daughter would know about the blood line. I'm just the stable boy! Here's a pic of the soon to be mommy. We hope the foal will have her disposition as she is about the calmest and most affectionate horse I've ever come across.


----------



## Dix (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome !! I'm very partial to sorrel overo's  %-P


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 12, 2012)

What a doll face!  I just wanna pet her nose...


----------



## Dix (Feb 12, 2012)

Was she tested for OLWS? (overo lethal white syndrome?) Mucho importante.


----------



## muncybob (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, she was tested....good to go!


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice horse muncybob. Thanks for sharing the pics. Your daughter is a lucky girl. How old is she and how old is the horse? My wife and kids would like to get a horse. I told them maybe in the distant future. Cost of the horse, housing it, and vet bills can be expensive. For now, some riding lessons, and a little time with them, when we can afford it.


----------



## muncybob (Feb 13, 2012)

Rosie(horse in pic) is about 6. Daughter(now 30) has been showing/riding horses since she was 5. Spent many summer days at 4H competitions and county fairs. We boarded our 1st 2 horses on a friends farm for 10+ years until finally finding our current "country" home. 1st project was to build a small barn(hoping this would limit the number of horses!). They are a lot of work and expense, but I'm told it's worth it. Since I only trail ride a few times each year I'm not convinced of that but I can say there are much worse thngs my daughter could have been doing while growing up!


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 13, 2012)

muncybob said:
			
		

> Rosie(horse in pic) is about 6. Daughter(now 30) has been showing/riding horses since she was 5. Spent many summer days at 4H competitions and county fairs. We boarded our 1st 2 horses on a friends farm for 10+ years until finally finding our current "country" home. 1st project was to build a small barn(hoping this would limit the number of horses!). They are a lot of work and expense, but I'm told it's worth it. Since I only trail ride a few times each year I'm not convinced of that but I can say there are much worse thngs my daughter could have been doing while growing up!



Excellent point Bob! 

Damn. Now I am eventually going to have to build a barn and buy a horse. Oh well. Both the wife and kids are worth it. Weeeeell, I guess I better get back to work and making money then.


----------



## Dix (Feb 13, 2012)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> muncybob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree 100%. Horses taught the Dixette responsibility, sportsmanship, and oh so many other things. I knew where she was and what she was doing and who she was doing it with (usually). Friendships forged then (she's the same age as Muncy's daughter) are still strong and flourishing. It was worth the investment!!

Good on the OLWS testing. Some breeders don't, and just take their chances. Sad on many levels as the foals never stand a chance.


----------



## muncybob (Feb 15, 2012)

I think we are getting real close. She didn't want to come into the stall last night(that's a first) and was walking around with her tail up a bit which is unusual for her unless she's excited about something. Haven't noticed any "waxing" but I guess they don't always do that? Seems to be filling up with milk....must remember to buy cigars on the way home tonight  I haven't been this nervous since the first time I fired up our wood boiler!


----------



## Dix (Feb 16, 2012)

Sounds like she's getting closer. Waxing... not always, but usually.

Make sure to get pics of the first few attempts at standing. Keep a video camera in the barn 

It's an awesome thing !


----------



## Gary_602z (Feb 16, 2012)

I hate to say this but I got bucked/knocked off a horse when I was 5-6 years old. So when anybody ask me how I like horses I always tell them with ketchup and mustard! :lol:  I know sick joke!

Gary


----------



## muncybob (Feb 17, 2012)

Farrier was out today...says she's most likely to birth this week. I've been saying that for a week now but what do I know!? Got the cameras ready. Looks like the temps will be mild again for the next few days.

Gary, only ever was thrown off once. She was a fairly new horse(still have her) and riding under a tree I snapped off a twig near her ear and she spooked. Hurt my hip a bit, but dusted myself off...gave her a few choice words and kept on riding. The rest of that ride I snapped twigs in her ear as much a possible..no problem now  

If it were not for my daughter and wife I doubt I would have ever got into a saddle, so I know where you are coming from.


----------



## Dix (Feb 18, 2012)

muncybob said:
			
		

> Farrier was out today...says she's most likely to birth this week. I've been saying that for a week now but what do I know!? Got the cameras ready. Looks like the temps will be mild again for the next few days.
> 
> Gary, only ever was thrown off once. She was a fairly new horse(still have her) and riding under a tree I snapped off a twig near her ear and she spooked. Hurt my hip a bit, but dusted myself off...gave her a few choice words and kept on riding. The rest of that ride I snapped twigs in her ear as much a possible..no problem now
> 
> If it were not for my daughter and wife I doubt I would have ever got into a saddle, so I know where you are coming from.



Left side, right side


----------



## Dix (Feb 21, 2012)

OK, I'm pacing here !!

What color was the stud?


----------



## muncybob (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is the info my daughter sent me. Rosie is our mare. I believe the sire has similar color as Rosie in the pic. 

His name is Hesa Cool Hotrod, own son of Certain Potential.. Hot Rod is double reg APHA/AQHA so if we owned a AQHA mare the baby would be double unfortunately Rosie is just APHA.. Roise is an own daughter of Radical Rodder out of a Zippin Mare.. Hot Rod is an unanimous APHA world Champion.

This morning my wife was out in the barn longer than usual so I was all ready to grab the camera and head out!  I guess she was just taking her time as there was no little one there. Next few nights are supposed to be failry mild so I'm gonna have a talk with Rosie tonight to get with the program


----------



## Dix (Feb 22, 2012)

Cool. I see how he's double registered... just enough white on his belly & his leg. 

I would think you'd get some color out of that.  Dixie came out of a solid chestnut AQHA mare, and a LOUD overo stallion. She looks way more like her Daddy than her Momma ( bless Momma's soul)  Two Eyed Jack, Sonny Dee Bar, & Hustlers Ole Man.

Matisse, on the other hand, is a rescue, and hence a mystery (bay tobiano). She's gaited at the jog, but her lope is a true western lope. Go figure.


----------



## Dix (Feb 28, 2012)

This mare has not dropped yet???


----------



## muncybob (Feb 28, 2012)

Not yet...getting a bit concerned now but, apparently there was more than 1 attempt to breed her so the expected date may have been off.

Edit:  Just got a phone call from the Mrs...she is dripping milk now so looks like we are getting real close. Also just found out that March 3 is her projected late delivery date. May leave work early for this


----------



## muncybob (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, it finally happened!!  What a cutie...pics don't do her justice. When we can let her out of the stall I'll get a few better ones taken.

Went out this morning to feed and there she was! All cleaned up too. Rosie(mom) and Breeze were checked out by the vet this afternoon and everybody is fine.

While the vet was here there was discussion if the foal had pooped much yet and the vet stated that perhaps an enema might be in order...as my wife was returning with the "kit" Breeze decided to poop and save all the trouble. Smart horse huh?


----------



## Dix (Mar 4, 2012)

What a sweetie  And she's "frame", like Mom !!

Can't wait for more pics !!

Congrats all around


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 4, 2012)

So cute! Leggy little critter isn't she?


----------



## muncybob (Mar 5, 2012)

She does have long legs!! Everybody that has seen her has commented on that. She is now starting to learn how to use them...skuttles back and forth in the stall and even bucked a few times today. Plan to let her see the world outside her stall in another day or 2....will be sure to have that on video, should be a hoot!

I spend some time in the stall each day sitting on a bucket and talking to her, we have become buddies


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 5, 2012)

muncybob said:
			
		

> Well, it finally happened!!  What a cutie...pics don't do her justice. When we can let her out of the stall I'll get a few better ones taken.
> 
> Went out this morning to feed and there she was! All cleaned up too. Rosie(mom) and Breeze were checked out by the vet this afternoon and everybody is fine.
> 
> While the vet was here there was discussion if the foal had pooped much yet and the vet stated that perhaps an enema might be in order...as my wife was returning with the "kit" Breeze decided to poop and save all the trouble. Smart horse huh?




Congrats on you new addition to the family.


zap


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cute . . . then again . . . most baby animals are pretty darn cute.


----------

